# Tourism businesses on the Greek island of Lesbos are asking for protection from bankruptcy



## barryqwalsh (Apr 19, 2016)

Tens of thousands of vacationers normally expected on one of Greece’s more idyllic spots are staying away because of the island’s central role as a landing zone for refugees.



A waypoint for refugees, Lesbos braces for hardship as tourism declines


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2016)

Not a surprise.  Who wants to spend their hard-earned money touring a locale featuring third-world losers?


----------



## barryqwalsh (Apr 19, 2016)

I hope Greece has learned from this! Open borders is not generous, it is very dangerous!

We all learn from our mistakes, let's hope the Greek Government wil too!


----------

